# New pictures of 135G!



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

I got half the fish moved over this past Saturday and will hopefully add live plants and the rest of my fish this weekend. For now here are some pictures I snapped a few minutes ago. Enjoy!

The entire tank. (sorry for the clarity)









Closeup of the tank.









My Tiger Barbs and Silver Dollars, which tend to always school together.









Silver Dollars and Clown Loaches.









Pepe wondering why I am taking his picture while he is trying to sleep.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

I absolutely LOVE it 

Awesome pics dude 

Keep up the good work


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

StripesAndFins said:


> I absolutely LOVE it
> 
> Awesome pics dude
> 
> Keep up the good work


Thanks Stripes.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

GK I like the tank. I can't wait to see it planted. The silver dollars and tigers look good together.


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

wow. those are some really small SD.


----------



## Againsthecurent (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice! Glad to see it comming along so well.


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

aspects said:


> wow. those are some really small SD.


Yeah, the tiger barbs don't know what awaits them in about a year.


----------



## FlatLine (Dec 30, 2008)

I do like that setup.


----------



## Hydr0 JoE (Jan 13, 2009)

really nice setup, cant wait to see the plants in it


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

That is looking really good. It can imagine it will look awesome with some plants in it.

On the third pic, at first glance, I thought all the fish were Silver Dollars, but then I looked again, and I saw the stripes. Nice work!


----------



## 207lauras (Jan 28, 2009)

where did you put the air pump for the bubble wand? i bought one, not knowing how they were supposed to be set up and the instructions said to mount it on a shelf (with a lip) at least 12 inches above the tank, so I decided to forgo the bubble wand because i didnt think the shelf with pump would look good. I dont see your pump anywhere, where did you hide it?


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

207lauras said:


> where did you put the air pump for the bubble wand? i bought one, not knowing how they were supposed to be set up and the instructions said to mount it on a shelf (with a lip) at least 12 inches above the tank, so I decided to forgo the bubble wand because i didnt think the shelf with pump would look good. I dont see your pump anywhere, where did you hide it?


The pump is in the cabinet and the actual bubble wand is on the back wall. I am not really following what you are asking though.


----------



## 207lauras (Jan 28, 2009)

You put the pump in the cabinet below the tank? I am just confused because on the tetra pump that I purchased ( I have never used a pump before) it said the pump needed to be placed on a shelf above the tank. Does it not matter where the pump is placed?


----------



## Againsthecurent (Jan 22, 2009)

207lauras said:


> You put the pump in the cabinet below the tank? I am just confused because on the tetra pump that I purchased ( I have never used a pump before) it said the pump needed to be placed on a shelf above the tank. Does it not matter where the pump is placed?


To me that just doesn't make sense. Why would they have that in the instructions? A pump is a pump. Air is virtually weightless so placing the pump above the tank would do nothing. The only reason to elevate a pump is for gravity feed and does no good for an air pump. It should make no difference.


----------



## 207lauras (Jan 28, 2009)

ok, will give it a try. Thanks! Yay bubbles for the tank!


----------

